# Being possessive over toys... just need to vent.



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm running into similar issures here with Caue. I've had to put up the bulk of the toys for now. For some reason I can leave the toys that Caue came with and they are fine with them but if I try to put down some of Oaklys toys Caue immediatly tries to claim them. So for now it is just Caue's toys on the floor and some kongs that Oakly doesn't care for anyway.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I absolutely agree that you shouldn't compliment bad behavior but do compliment the good behavior. All the pets in the house need attention. She sounds insequre. I give you a lot of credit for fostering. Good luck.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

I think you're right and she is very insecure. She has been so clingy to both of us, but is now starting to really cling to me. She's unable to be gated in a room by herself, unable to be outside without someone out there... etc. How do you give a dog like that confidence in herself? Does that just come in time after she realizes that even when I leave... I'm coming back? Or is there something we can do to work on that with her. 
Oakley's Dad... just curious about what's going on between Oakley and Caue? When Caue tries to take the toys from Oakley are there issues with Oakley going after him? Whats the situation with them while you're not home? Are they crated or left free together? Just curious because I've left her and Parker out together twice for short periods of time, however am now rethinking that. At least for now. I think tomorrow Lady Jane will have the downstairs and the boys will have the upstairs. We're planning on crate training her anyway.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I've been crating Caue while I'm at work and Oakly has been free range in the house. Caue seems very content there and when I get home for lunch Oakly is usually right by Caue's crate and anxious for him to come out and play. 

As far as the toys are concerned I think it is just that neither one has ever had to share much and they are still working on the rules of play. I've pretty much left that to them to figure out and try not to raise my voice when they start to get serious sounding. If I stand up and walk over to them they get the hint and will go to separate corners for a bit of a time out. I do see both of them initiate play and they both end up on their backs about equal time so I think they are getting it. They go out together on tie outs so I have to watch very close while they are outside but they seem to play well outside too.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Am I taking the wrong approach then? I've always thought that when things do get "serious" as in fighting... I need to intervene as I'm to be the "alpha" and it's unacceptable to fight in my house. 
I've never allowed fighting here between anyone... always break it up and take away whatever is causing the issues because it's essentially mine. 
I think her issue is also she's probably never had to share... probably more than likely never had toys before. So, she's not really educated on what the rules of play are either. I'm sure she'll figure it out though.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

I guess I'll just consult with the boys obedience intructor on this to see what the best way to deal with it is.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I have a tendency to let my dogs deal with each-other,up to a certain point!.Growls and body posture is fine but bite isn't so i intervine!.Usually,it's rare to have a male and female fighting!.In general all my females,were the dominant Bitches of the house!.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I also do the same thing.... I let them work it out and if I see it getting nasty then I intervene. for the most part they work it out.....


----------

